# Trẻ ho ngứa họng là dấu hiệu của viêm phế quản hay bị ho



## Ovixbaby (16/11/21)

PHÂN BIỆT HO DO VIÊM HỌNG VÀ HO DO VIÊM PHẾ QUẢN
-------------
Viêm họng
▪ Biểu hiện: ngứa họng, rát-khô họng, vướng đờm ho, luôn có cảm giác muốn ho để đỡ ngứa họng và ho để tống đẩy dị vật ra bên ngoài.
Tình trạng ho khan quá nhiều có thể khiến toàn bộ niêm mạc họng đỏ, sưng phù, thậm chí ho đờm lẫn máu.

Thuốc xịt trị viêm họng cho bé nên chọn Xịt họng ovix Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và giảm các triệu chứng viêm họng, viêm Amidan, ho do đờm.






 Viêm phế quản
▪ Biểu hiện: Ho tăng dần, có thể ho đơn thuần, không kèm khạc đờm hoặc có trường hợp kèm khạc đờm, thường ho theo cơn, dữ dội và liên tục, ho nặng ngực có khò khè, đôi khi thở mệt, thiếu hơi, khạc ra đờm cục máu trong vàng hoặc xanh.
- Nếu đờm màu trắng trong, bệnh thường do virus
- Nếu đờm màu vàng, xanh hoặc đục như mủ cảnh báo viêm phế quản cấp do vi khuẩn.






sáp ấm cho bé Cucciolo bảo vệ con xuất sắc khỏi:
Sổ mũi vì nhiễm lạnh
Ho rũ rượi sáng sớm vì nhiễm lạnh
Viêm họng vì nhiễm lạnh.
Viêm phế quản vì nhiễm lạnh.






Liên Hệ tư vấn miễn phí
Hotline: 0348966862

Zalo: 0348966862


----------

